# Brisbane Rental Wanted



## CB10 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi,
My wife & I are moving from NZ to Oz on the 19th May. We are looking for a Fully Furnished 1/2 Bedroom apartment/unit anywhere in Brisbane, rent up to $450, for the right place would consider a 12 month lease.
We are semi retired with guaranteed super income plus other.
We have just completed a 2 year tenancy here and can provide an excellent reference, we can also provide a Dunn & Bradstreet Credit Report from NZ.


----------

